# التكسابون



## محمد عمر حسان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ليه التكسابون عندى مش بيدى للصابون الرغوه المطلوبه وبيبقا الرغوه ضعيفه جدا بس الصابون فى التنظيف تمام بس المشكله عندى فى الرغوه


----------



## moh2002 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

دة علي حسب كمية التكسابون الي بتحطها معاك


----------



## محمد عمر حسان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بحط وبزياده ونفس النتيجه برده


----------



## الشخيبي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي ما هو مصدر التكسابون؟


----------



## محمد عمر حسان (26 سبتمبر 2011)

من كيميايئى بشارع الجيش


----------



## محمد سمير سعد (10 فبراير 2012)

ما هي المواد التي تعمل عمل التكسابون والأرخص سعرا؟؟؟


----------



## kamal4kasem (3 مارس 2012)

محمد عمر حسان قال:


> ليه التكسابون عندى مش بيدى للصابون الرغوه المطلوبه وبيبقا الرغوه ضعيفه جدا بس الصابون فى التنظيف تمام بس المشكله عندى فى الرغوه


 

لابد ان تكون نسبة التكسابون من 5 الي 28% ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، اقل او اعلي من هذه النسبة سيعطي التكسابون خواص غير مرغوب فيها:82:


----------



## السعيد درغام (6 مارس 2012)

مفيش ماده بديله للتكسابون


----------



## مقلوب (14 مارس 2012)

ما اعرف!!!


----------



## جمال سلطان (16 مارس 2012)

فيه النستابون من شركة النشا والخميرة يعطى الرغوة لكن لا يصلح استخدامه فى صناعة الشامبو


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

ما هو سعر التاكسابون


----------

